# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Τροποποίηση στην ελάχιστη διάρκεια παραμονής της υπηρεσίας WIND VDSL

## nnn

Η WIND HELLAS Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 16/06/2017 η ελάχιστη διάρκεια παραμονής στην υπηρεσία WIND VDSL, τροποποιείται από 6 σε 12 μήνες.

Η παραπάνω τροποποίηση αφορά τις νέες ενεργοποιήσεις της υπηρεσίας και για αιτήσεις από 16/06/2017 και έπειτα. 

Οι χρεώσεις, τα χαρακτηριστικά και ο τρόπος χρέωσης της υπηρεσίας WIND VDSL παραμένουν ως έχουν.

Αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος προγραμμάτων και υπηρεσιών στο www.wind.gr

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

